# 2 Fragen



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab 2 CSS Fragen.

1. unter http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/ habe ich im Body-Tag ein background-image definiert, aber leider wird dieses nicht angezeigt, obowhl pfad usw. stimmt. Weiß jemand warum?

2. Ich habe 10 Boxen (80 x 20 px) nebeneinander in denen ein Link (linksbündig/mittig) ist. Wenn ich mit der Maus über die Box fahre soll sich die Farbe der Box ändern. Problem ist ja das der :hover für Divs nicht im IE6 usw. funktioniert. Wie könnte ich das mit nem a-tag lösen?

Danke und Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## roundaboutmedia (19. Mai 2008)

kannst du denn css code hier aufführen?
nur so am rande aber dein layout ist irgendwie bischen durcheinander kann das sein, ist irgendwie nicht mittig?
mfg stefan


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

was meinst du mit nicht mittig?

für den body hab ich es direkt in den body-tag geschrieben:
<body marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" id="bodyNode" style="background-image: url(http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_background.gif); background-position: left; background-repeat:repeat-y;">

Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

kann es sein, dass du die Bildwiederholung falsch ausgerichtet hast, und es anstelle von repeat-y so gedacht ist?


```
background-repeat:repeat-x;
```

Für den IE6 kannst du den *:hover*-Effekt mit zwei Klassen und JS unterstützen:


```
div.normal { background:red; }
div.normal:hover, div.hover { background:green; }
```


```
<div class="normal" onmouseover="this.className='hover'" onmouseout="this.className='normal'">...</div>
```


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

geht das nicht ohne js?


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Was spricht gegen den Vorschlag, wenn auf der Seite eh JavaScript zum Einsatz kommt? :suspekt:


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

nix, dachte nur es gibt evtl. ne andere Lösung ohne, da ich das Problem noch wo anders habe, wo kein JS zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

kerstel hat gesagt.:


> Wie könnte ich das mit nem a-tag lösen?


So:


```
<div class="box"><a href="#">box</a></div>
```


```
div.box {
width:80px;
height:20px;
}

div.box a {
display:block;
width:100%;
height:100%;
background:red;
text-decoration:none;
cursor:default;
}

div.box a:hover {
background:green;
}
```
Und wie war das nun mit der Hintergrundbildwiederholung? Y- oder X-Achse?


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Oder so ;-)


```
<div class="box">
     <!--[if lt IE 7]><a href="#"><![endif]-->
     box
     <!--[if lt IE 7]></a><![endif]-->
</div>
```


```
<style type="text/css">
div.box {
width:80px;
height:20px;
background:red;
}

div.box:hover {
background:green;
}
</style>
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<style type="text/css">
div.box a {
display:block;
width:100%;
height:100%;
background:red;
text-decoration:none;
cursor:default;
}

div.box a:hover {
background:green;
}
</style>
<![endif]-->
```


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

cool, danke. Das mit dem Repeat war das mit x  und die position musste noch auf top

Vielen Dank


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

kurze frage nochmal:

warum funktioniert das hier jetzt nicht? Also das background-image im obersten div


```
<div class="boxheader" style="background-image: url(http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_background2.gif); background-position: top; background-repeat:repeat-y;">
   <div style="background-color: #ffffff; float: left;">
    <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=92602c51a3d986446c5becfa57f76495&"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/logo.jpg" class="logo_header"></a>
   </div>
   <div style="width: 790px;">
    <div class="headermenu">
     <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=92602c51a3d986446c5becfa57f76495&cl=contact" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Kontakt</a>
    </div>
    <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
    <div class="headermenu">
     <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=92602c51a3d986446c5becfa57f76495&cl=help&page=start&tpl=" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Hilfe</a>
    </div>
    <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
    <div class="headermenu">
     <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=92602c51a3d986446c5becfa57f76495&cl=links" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Links</a>
    </div>
    <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
    <div class="headermenu">
     <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=92602c51a3d986446c5becfa57f76495&cl=guestbook" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Gästebuch</a>
    </div>
    <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
    <div class="headermenu">
     <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=92602c51a3d986446c5becfa57f76495&cl=info&tpl=impressum.tpl" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Impressum</a>
    </div>
    <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
    <div class="headermenu">
     <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=92602c51a3d986446c5becfa57f76495&cl=info&tpl=agb.tpl" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">AGB</a>
    </div>
   </div>
   <div class="clear"></div>
  </div>
```


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Was funktioniert denn daran nicht? Zumindest wird es bei mir angezeigt und vertikal wiederholt.


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

hat sich erledigt, vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

das einzigste Problem ist noch das im ie das background-image vom body bündig oben mit dem browserfenster ist, im FF jedoch noch 1cm platz ist.


----------



## roundaboutmedia (19. Mai 2008)

versuch mal, 
	
	
	



```
margin-top: 0px;
```
einzugeben bei body.


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

@roundaboutmedia: Hast du dir schon mal das Stylesheet der Seite angeschaut?



			
				http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/oxid.css hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> BODY{
> font-family: Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
> font-size: 10px;
> ...



@kerstel: Kann es sein, dass du da für eine der eingebundenen Boxen einen oberen Außenabstand deklariert hast?

Das würde nämlich erklären, weshalb Firefox, Opera und Safari das Hintergrundbild nach unten verschieben.


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> @kerstel: Kann es sein, dass du da für eine der eingebundenen Boxen einen oberen Außenabstand deklariert hast?
> 
> Das würde nämlich erklären, weshalb Firefox, Opera und Safari das Hintergrundbild nach unten verschieben.


Ja, du hast 


```
.boxheader{
  width: 100%;
  height: auto;
  color: #ffffff;
  text-align: left;
  vertical-align: text-bottom;
  margin: 20px 0px;
}
```
Setz mal besser dieses Stylesheet ein:


```
.boxheader{
  width: 100%;
  height: auto;
  color: #ffffff;
  text-align: left;
  vertical-align: text-bottom;
  margin: 0 0 20px 0;
  position:relative;
  top:20px;
}
```
Ich empfehle dir an dieser Stelle, das Stylesheet chronologisch zum HTML-Quelltext zu führen, ansonsten sucht man sich darin bei einem umfangreicheren Projekt einen Wolf.


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

im body steht schon margin: 0px, mit top gehts allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Seltsam, mit dem Seitenquelltext, den ich mir heute Mittag zu Beginn des Threads gesichert hatte, funktioniert der Vorschlag in allen drei genannten Browsern erwartungsgemäß einwandfrei.

Mit deinem aktuellen Seitenquelltext funktioniert's plötzlich nur noch im Opera und Safari.

Auf die Suche nach  dem entscheidenden Unterschied im Markup darfst du dich dann selber begeben, schliesslich stammt er ja aus deiner Feder.


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

ja, ich bin noch an ein paar anderen sachen dran, aber am body hab ich nix geändert.

verstehe nicht wo da ein unterschied sein soll?


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Also die unterschiedlichen Dateigrößen der beiden HTML-Dokumente spricht da eine deutliche Sprache, dass im Quellcode zwischenzeitlich etwas geändert bzw. erweitert wurde:


35 KB (mittags)
50 KB (nachmittags)
Und du wirst ja wohl noch wissen, was du im Verlauf der letzten Stunden an bzw. in der Seite weiteres umgesetzt hast.


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

ja das schon, nur nichts was m.E. damit zu tun haben könnte. Die größte Änderung war das mit dem hover effekt, wobei hier die styles dynamisch erzeugt werden.


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

kerstel hat gesagt.:


> ja das schon, nur nichts was m.E. damit zu tun haben könnte.


Irgendwas wird schon dabei sein, was den Ausschlag gibt, dass mein Vorschlag in dieser Fassung der Seite nicht mehr im Firefox funktioniert.


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

ja ka, hab jetzt noch an dem css von weiter oben rumexperimentiert:


```
.boxheader{
  width: 100%;
  height: auto;
  color: #ffffff;
  text-align: left;
  vertical-align: text-bottom;
  margin: 0 0 20px 0;
  position:relative;
  top:20px;
}
```
 
Wat aber auch nix bringt, im Gegenteil, im FF wirds noch schlimmer 

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum im IE die blaue leiste mit dem Logo höher ist als im FF....


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

> Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, besteht aus 35763 Zeichen und ist damit zu lang. Bitte kürze den Text auf die maximale Länge von 30000 Zeichen.



Da der HTML-Code die maximale Länge von 30.000 Zeichen überschreitet , poste ich ihn halt in zwei Schritten, damit du dich davon überzeugen kannst, dass es mit dieser Fassung im Firefox tadellos funktioniert.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
  <head>
    <title>OXID eShop EE 2.7&nbsp;-&nbsp;Home</title>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
    <link href="oxid.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">

    <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
    //
    function showBasketWnd(reloaded)
    {
          }

    var sCopyTitle   = null;
    var oCurrToolTip = null;
    var oToolTipPos  = null;
    //
    function showTooltip(obj, blShow)
    {   if (blShow)
        {   sCopyTitle = obj.title;
            obj.title  = '';
            oCurrToolTip = document.createElement('span');
            oCurrToolTip.innerHTML  = sCopyTitle;
            oCurrToolTip.className  = 'tooltip';

            oToolTipPos = document.createElement('span');
            oToolTipPos.className  = 'tooltippos';
            oToolTipPos.appendChild(oCurrToolTip);

            obj.parentNode.insertBefore(oToolTipPos, obj);
        }
        else
        {   obj.title  = sCopyTitle;
            sCopytitle = '';
            if (oToolTipPos != null)
            {   obj.parentNode.removeChild(oToolTipPos);
                oToolTipPos = null;
            }
        }
    }

    function setSellList( oInObj)
    {
      //for module wlist
      var _wlist = document.getElementById("_wlist");
      if ( _wlist != null)
      {
        if ( '&' == '&')
          _wlist.href = _wlist.href + "&" + oInObj.name + "=" + oInObj.value;
        else
          _wlist.href = _wlist.href + "&" + oInObj.name + "&" + oInObj.value;
      }
      //for original selectlist
      var _wlist = document.getElementById("_slist");
      if ( _wlist != null)
      {
        if ( '&' == '&')
          _wlist.href = _wlist.href + "&" + oInObj.name + "=" + oInObj.value;
        else
          _wlist.href = _wlist.href + "&" + oInObj.name + "&" + oInObj.value;
      }
    }
  </script>
  </head>
  <!-- OXID eShop Enterprise, Version EE.2.7.0.3, Shopsystem © oxid eSales GmbH 2003,2004,2005,2006,2007 - http://www.oxid-esales.com -->
  <body marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" id="bodyNode" style="background-image: url(http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_background.gif); background-position: left top; background-repeat:repeat-x;">
    <div align="center">    <div class="containertop_fixed" align="center">
                <div class="boxheader" style="background-image: url(http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_background2.gif); background-repeat:repeat-y;">
                        <div style="margin-right: 20px; background-color: #ffffff; float: left;">
                                <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/logo.jpg" class="logo_header"></a>
                        </div>
                        <div style="background-color: #2e4382; width: 790px;">
                                <div class="headermenu">
                                        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=contact" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Kontakt</a>
                                </div>
                                <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
                                <div class="headermenu">
                                        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=help&page=start&tpl=" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Hilfe</a>
                                </div>
                                <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
                                <div class="headermenu">
                                        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=links" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Links</a>
                                </div>
                                <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
                                <div class="headermenu">
                                        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=guestbook" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Gästebuch</a>
                                </div>
                                <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
                                <div class="headermenu">
                                        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=info&tpl=impressum.tpl" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">Impressum</a>
                                </div>
                                <div class="headermenu_spacer"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/ks_tableheader.gif" class="headermenu_spacer_img"></div>
                                <div class="headermenu">
                                        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=info&tpl=agb.tpl" class="headermenu_servicebox_link">AGB</a>
                                </div>
                        </div>
                        <div class="clear"></div>
                </div>

                                <div class="boxheadermenu boxheadermenu_cats">
                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_10 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_10:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_10:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_10" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=10">Neuheiten</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_3 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_3:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_3:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_3" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=3">Büro und Schreibtisch</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_5 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_5:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_5:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_5" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=5">Schreibgeräte</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_4 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_4:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_4:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_4" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=4">Uhren und Radios</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_1 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_1:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_1:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_1" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=1">Reise, Freizeit, Haushalt</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_2 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_2:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_2:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_2" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=2">Textil und Schirme</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_7 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_7:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_7:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_7" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=7">Auto und Werkzeuge</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_8 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_8:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_8:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_8" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=8">Feuerzeuge</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_117 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_117:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_117:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_117" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=117">Spiel und Spaß</a>
                                                                                        <style type="text/css">
                                        .box_121 {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_121:hover {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                        .box_121:active {
                                                background-color: #;
                                        }
                                </style>

                                                                        <a class="headermenubox box_121" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=alist&cnid=121">Leder und Mehr</a>
                                                                                <div class="clear"></div>
                </div>
```


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

```
<div class="slider">
                        <div style="width: 80%; float:left;"></div>
                        <div class="myaccount">
                                <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=account" class="myaccount_a">Mein Konto</a>
                        </div>
                        <div class="clear"></div>
                </div>
    </div>

                        <table align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" id="main_table_fixed">
                <tr>
                        <td valign="top" class="containermain">


<!-- ox_mod01 start -->

<div class="containerhalfrow">
  <div class="productrow_noborder">
    <img style="margin: 0px" width="507" height="235" border="0" src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/wysiwigpro/bettmer_start.jpg" alt="Bettmer - Werben mit bleibendem Eindruck " title="Bettmer - Werben mit bleibendem Eindruck ">
  </div>
</div>
<div class="containerhalfrow">
  <div class="productrow_noborder">
    <b>content not found ! check ident(oxtoparticle) !</b>
  </div>
</div>
<div class="clear"></div>

<div style="width: 100%; text-align: center;">
        <div class="cmscontainer">

        </div>
        <div class="cmscontainer">

        </div>
        <div class="cmscontainer">

        </div>
        <div class="cmscontainer">

        </div>
        <div class="cmscontainer">

        </div>
</div>

      <div class="containerquarterrow">

      <div class="productrow_fullborder_quarter">





      <div class="product_image_xs_container">
        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=270468cf76832d724.79768114">
          <img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/dyn_images/0/nopic.jpg" alt="Einzelversandkarton für Maxi-3-Monats-Wandkalender" class="product_image" align="center">
        </a>
      </div>

      <form name="basket" action="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&" method="post">
        <input type="hidden" id="sid" name="sid" value="20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b" />
        <input type="hidden" name="cl" value="start">
        <input type="hidden" name="fnc" value="tobasket">
        <input type="hidden" name="aid" value="270468cf76832d724.79768114">
                <input type="hidden" name="cnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="pgNr" value="-1">
        <input type="hidden" name="am" value="1">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchparam" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchcnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchvendor" value="">

                <div class="product_title" title="Einzelversandkarton für Maxi-3-Monats-Wandkalender ">
          <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=270468cf76832d724.79768114">Einzelversandkarton<br />für...</a>
          <div class="product_artnr">Art.Nr.: 3599</div>
        </div>

        <div class="product_links">
          <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=270468cf76832d724.79768114"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> mehr Info</a><br>
                                <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=start&fnc=tocomparelist&aid=270468cf76832d724.79768114&anid=270468cf76832d724.79768114&cnid=&am=1&addcompare=1&pgNr=-1"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> vergleichen</a>
<br>
                          </div>

                          <div class="product_price_new">0,57 &euro;<sup><a href="#delivery_link">*</a></sup></div>

                          <div align="center"><input type="image" name="goButton" src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/tobasket_button.gif" border="0" class="warenkorb_img2" onClick="showBasketWnd();"><input type="submit" value="Warenkorb" class="warenkorb_mini_button2" onClick="showBasketWnd();"></div>

        <div><!-- IE fix --></div>

      </form>

  </div>
</div>
      <div class="containerquarterrow">

      <div class="productrow_fullborder_quarter">





      <div class="product_image_xs_container">
        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767ddd224a73.54572750">
          <img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/dyn_images/0/1358ff_s.jpg" alt="Multi-Funktionsschreiber &quot;Four&quot;" class="product_image" align="center">
        </a>
      </div>

      <form name="basket" action="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&" method="post">
        <input type="hidden" id="sid" name="sid" value="20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b" />
        <input type="hidden" name="cl" value="start">
        <input type="hidden" name="fnc" value="tobasket">
        <input type="hidden" name="aid" value="e8546767ddd224a73.54572750">
                <input type="hidden" name="cnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="pgNr" value="-1">
        <input type="hidden" name="am" value="1">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchparam" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchcnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchvendor" value="">

                <div class="product_title" title="Multi-Funktionsschreiber &quot;Four&quot; ">
          <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767ddd224a73.54572750">Multi-<br />Funktionsschreiber...</a>
          <div class="product_artnr">Art.Nr.: 1358</div>
        </div>

        <div class="product_links">
          <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767ddd224a73.54572750"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> mehr Info</a><br>
                                <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=start&fnc=tocomparelist&aid=e8546767ddd224a73.54572750&anid=e8546767ddd224a73.54572750&cnid=&am=1&addcompare=1&pgNr=-1"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> vergleichen</a>
<br>
                          </div>

                          <div class="product_price_new">0,24 &euro;<sup><a href="#delivery_link">*</a></sup></div>


        <div><!-- IE fix --></div>

      </form>

  </div>
</div>
      <div class="containerquarterrow">

      <div class="productrow_fullborder_quarter">





      <div class="product_image_xs_container">
        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767db2c3d087.57715295">
          <img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/dyn_images/0/nopic.jpg" alt="USB-Hub &quot;Cross&quot;" class="product_image" align="center">
        </a>
      </div>

      <form name="basket" action="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&" method="post">
        <input type="hidden" id="sid" name="sid" value="20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b" />
        <input type="hidden" name="cl" value="start">
        <input type="hidden" name="fnc" value="tobasket">
        <input type="hidden" name="aid" value="e8546767db2c3d087.57715295">
                <input type="hidden" name="cnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="pgNr" value="-1">
        <input type="hidden" name="am" value="1">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchparam" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchcnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchvendor" value="">

                <div class="product_title" title="USB-Hub &quot;Cross&quot; ">
          <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767db2c3d087.57715295">USB-Hub<br />&quot;Cross&quot;</a>
          <div class="product_artnr">Art.Nr.: 3716</div>
        </div>

        <div class="product_links">
          <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767db2c3d087.57715295"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> mehr Info</a><br>
                                <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=start&fnc=tocomparelist&aid=e8546767db2c3d087.57715295&anid=e8546767db2c3d087.57715295&cnid=&am=1&addcompare=1&pgNr=-1"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> vergleichen</a>
<br>
                          </div>

                          <div class="product_price_new">3,95 &euro;<sup><a href="#delivery_link">*</a></sup></div>

                          <div align="center"><input type="image" name="goButton" src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/tobasket_button.gif" border="0" class="warenkorb_img2" onClick="showBasketWnd();"><input type="submit" value="Warenkorb" class="warenkorb_mini_button2" onClick="showBasketWnd();"></div>

        <div><!-- IE fix --></div>

      </form>

  </div>
</div>
      <div class="containerquarterrow">

      <div class="productrow_fullborder_quarter">





      <div class="product_image_xs_container">
        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767dbca972f1.68480394">
          <img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/dyn_images/0/nopic.jpg" alt="D.A.D Damen Funktions-Polo-Shirt" class="product_image" align="center">
        </a>
      </div>

      <form name="basket" action="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&" method="post">
        <input type="hidden" id="sid" name="sid" value="20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b" />
        <input type="hidden" name="cl" value="start">
        <input type="hidden" name="fnc" value="tobasket">
        <input type="hidden" name="aid" value="e8546767dbca972f1.68480394">
                <input type="hidden" name="cnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="pgNr" value="-1">
        <input type="hidden" name="am" value="1">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchparam" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchcnid" value="">
        <input type="hidden" name="searchvendor" value="">

                <div class="product_title" title="D.A.D Damen Funktions-Polo-Shirt ">
          <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767dbca972f1.68480394">D.A.D Damen<br />Funktions-Polo-Shirt</a>
          <div class="product_artnr">Art.Nr.: 7872</div>
        </div>

        <div class="product_links">
          <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=details&anid=e8546767dbca972f1.68480394"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> mehr Info</a><br>
                                <a class="details" href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=start&fnc=tocomparelist&aid=e8546767dbca972f1.68480394&anid=e8546767dbca972f1.68480394&cnid=&am=1&addcompare=1&pgNr=-1"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> vergleichen</a>
<br>
                          </div>

                          <div class="product_price_new">19,95 &euro;<sup><a href="#delivery_link">*</a></sup></div>


        <div><!-- IE fix --></div>

      </form>

  </div>
</div>


                          </td>
              <td  valign="top" class="containerright" style="height:100%;">
                <table style="height:100%;border-collapse: collapse;">

  <!-- ox_mod01 inc_rightitem -->
  <!-- ox_mod02 inc_rightitem -->


  <!-- ox_mod03 inc_rightitem -->
  <!-- ox_mod04 inc_rightitem -->

  <tr>
    <td>
      <div class="boxrightmyaccountborder">
        <div class="boxrightmyaccount"><a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=account" class="boxrightmyaccount-td">Mein Konto</a></div>
        <div class="boxrightmyaccount-content">

  <form name="login" action="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&" method="post">
    <input type="hidden" id="sid" name="sid" value="20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b" />

    <input type="hidden" name="fnc" value="login_noredirect">
    <input type="hidden" name="cl" value="start">
    <input type="hidden" name="cnid" value="">
    <input type="hidden" name="searchparam" value="">
    <input type="hidden" name="searchcnid" value="">
    <input type="hidden" name="searchvendor" value="">
    <input type="hidden" name="listtype" value="">
    <input type="hidden" name="pgNr" value="-1">
    <input type="hidden" name="tpl" value="">

    <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" width="100%">
      <tr>
        <td class="boxrightmyaccount-td">e-Mail:</td>
        <td><input type="text" name="lgn_usr" value="" size="20" class="login_input"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td class="boxrightmyaccount-td">Passwort:</td>
        <td><input type="password" name="lgn_pwd" value="" size="20" class="login_input"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td></td>
        <td class="boxrightmyaccount-td">
          <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" >
            <tr>
              <td class="boxrightmyaccount-td" valign="top"><input type="checkbox" name="lgn_cook" value="1" class="login_checkbox"></td>
              <td class="boxrightmyaccount-td" valign="top">Eingeloggt bleiben</td>
            </tr>
          </table>
        </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td></td>
        <td><input type="submit" name="send" value="Anmelden" class="login_button"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr></tr>
      <tr>
        <td></td>
        <td><a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=register&cnid=" class="details"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> Konto eröffnen</a></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td></td>
        <td ><a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=forgotpwd&cnid=" class="details"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/arrow_details.gif" alt="" border="0"> Passwort vergessen</a></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </form>

          <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%">



</table><br>
        </div>
      </div>
    </td>
  </tr>

    <tr>
    <td>
      <div class="boxrightmyaccountborder">
        <div class="boxrightmyaccount"><a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=newsletter" class="boxrightmyaccount-td">Newsletter</a></div>
        <div class="boxrightmyaccount-content"><form action="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&" method="post">
  <input type="hidden" id="sid" name="sid" value="20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b" />
  <input type="hidden" name="fnc" value="fill">
  <input type="hidden" name="cl" value="newsletter">
    <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%">
    <tr>
      <td class="boxrightmyaccount-td">e-Mail:&nbsp; &nbsp; </td>
      <td class="boxrightmyaccount-td"> <input type="text" name="editval[oxuser__oxusername]" value="" size="20" class="login_input"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td></td>
      <td><input type="submit" name="send" value="Abonnieren" class="login_button"></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</form>
<br></div>
      </div>
    </td>
  </tr>

  <!-- ox_mod05 inc_rightitem -->
  <!-- ox_mod06 inc_rightitem -->




  <!-- ox_mod07 inc_rightitem -->
  <!-- ox_mod08 inc_rightitem -->




  <!-- ox_mod09 inc_rightitem -->
  <!-- ox_mod10 inc_rightitem -->

  <tr>
    <td style="height:100%;">
              <table class="boxrightmyaccountborder" style="height:100%;"><tr><td class="boxrightmyaccount-content" style="height:100%;"></td></tr></table>
          </td>
  </tr>

  <!-- ox_mod11 inc_rightitem -->
  <!-- ox_mod12 inc_rightitem -->
</table>
              </td>
            </tr>
          </table>
        </td>
      </tr>
    </table>

    <div class="containerbottom_fixed" align="center">
      <div class="boxfooter" >
        <div id="delivery_link" style="float:left;padding-left:200px;"><a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&&cl=info&tpl=delivery_info.tpl">* Alle Preise inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versandkosten. </a></div>
        <img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/barrcode.gif" align="ABSMIDDLE"> &copy; <a href="http://www.oxid-esales.com" target="_blank">Shop software von OXID eSales</a> &nbsp;
      </div>
      <div class="boxfootermenu" >
        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=start" class="link_footer">Home</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=contact" class="link_footer">Kontakt</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=help&page=start&tpl=" class="link_footer">Hilfe</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=guestbook" class="link_footer">Gästebuch</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=links" class="link_footer">Links</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=info&tpl=impressum.tpl" class="link_footer">Impressum</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=info&tpl=agb.tpl" class="link_footer">AGB</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=info&tpl=customer_info.tpl" class="link_footer">Kundeninformationen</a>
        <br>
                <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=basket" class="link_footer">Warenkorb</a>
        |        <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=account" class="link_footer">Mein Konto</a>
        | <a href="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/index.php?sid=20e0a69b55010ec6e99ef10b7e2baa5b&cl=account_noticelist" class="link_footer"> Mein Merkzettel </a>
                <br><br>
        <div style="float:left"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/cc.jpg"></div>
        <div style="float:right"><a href="http://www.oxid-esales.com"><img src="http://entwicklung.welt-der-werbemittel.de/out/1/html/0/images/oxid_powered.jpg" alt="Shopsoftware und Shopsysteme von OXID eSales" border="0" height="30" width="80"></a></div>
      </div>
    </div>
          </div>
      </body>
</html>
```
Und nun hast du ein Vergleichsobjekt, um in den 15.284 Zeichen, um die das aktuelle Dokument in den vergangenen Stunden auf 51.047 Zeichen angewachsen ist, den verantwortlichen Unterschied herauszusuchen


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

ich komm trotzdem nicht weiter, ka was anders sein soll

kannst du mir bei den anderen css problemen helfen?

z.b. hab ich zwischen der bunten menüleiste im ie einen abstand im ff nicht usw.usw.

Echt nervig das zeug


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

@Firefox:


```
div#wrapper {
        margin: 10px auto;
        width: 950px;
        text-align: left;
}
```


```
div#wrapper {
        margin: 0px auto;
        width: 950px;
        text-align: left;
        position:relative;
        top:10px;
}
```

@IE: Da musst du dich bis morgen gedulden, denn für heute mach ich ganz gediegen Feierabend.


----------



## kerstel (19. Mai 2008)

ok danke, schönen feierabend


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wenn du mit inhaltsleeren DIVs zum Floatclearing arbeitest:


```
<div class="clear"></div>
```
 solltest du sie auch so formatieren, damit sie keinen Platz im Dokumentfluss benötigen und unerwünschte Abstände im Layout erzeugen:


```
.clear {
        clear: left;
        line-height:0;
        font-size:0;
        height:0;
}
.clear_r {
        clear: right;
        line-height:0;
        font-size:0;
        height:0;
}
```
Wenn du es aber mal zu Testzwecken bei deinen beiden Regelnversionen belässt und zusätzlich in allen "boxheader_cat"-Links die Klasse *div_a* entfernst, kommt plötzlich der Explorer 6 Duplicate Characters Bug  zum Vorschein, der das neunte DIV wiederholt und es in der nächste Zeile anzeigt, was mit deinen style-Elementen zwischen den einzelnen DIV-Boxen zusammenhängt, die dem Bug entsprechend wie HTML-Kommentare wirken.

Daher auch der große untere Innenabstand in der Box *boxheader_cat*.


----------



## kerstel (20. Mai 2008)

cool, danke

lies mal pm, pls


----------

